# Car Tax



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I just taxed my car online. No more looking for MOT certs and insurance docs or queing at the main post office. Brilliant Idea.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've used that service too. It's great









I found it especially useful when the idiot at my Post Office refused to give me a tax disc for my Clio because it didn't have an MOT Certificate - the car's only two years old and doesn't need one!

Vehicle Licensing Online


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...looks good but I must say it took them long enough to get it together. It will be good when you can MOT the car online too.








wouldn't it be good if all gov. forms were printable off the websites?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

[CYNIC MODE ON]Mind you, I suspect the only reason they did it at all is because it makes it easier for _you_ to pay _them_ money![CYNIC MODE OFF]


----------

